# has anyone used a Melco EMT 10 ?



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

I am thinking of purchasing one of these and I am just wondering how the quality jobs it can do will compare to say a Brother pr650e ?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't comment on the Brother machine but at one time I had a shop full of EMT Melco machines. As we grew the business we needed larger machines and Melco had moved to the Amaya platform. We switched to Tajimas and never looked back.

I will say we had great success with the EMT machines. They were relaible, easy to repair on the few occasions we had to, and the sewing quality was excellent. They are indeed a commercial quality machine. But keep in mind they are not new technology. You can network via ethernet and you can load designs via a floppy disk. The LED display is very basic but functional. It was very easy to train new operators on the machines. 

I have no idea what the parts avaiability is at this point. It might be worth a call to Melco to see if they still support it. We had ours for at least ten years. During that time we replaced a power supply, (it was a $40 part off the shelf at MicroCenter, we replaced a couple of the wire linkage that activated the trimmer, and a couple of the pickers. We took very good care of ours and always did the maintenace on time every time. 

That's another thing that was nice about the EMT's, the maintenance reminders were timer based and the maintenance menu on the machine wold walk you through everything.

Good luck whichever way you go...


----------

